# Montana Vacation....



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Just got back from a couple of days ago from the annual family primal urge to gather with the old folks down in Montana. I knew first morning it was going to be a difficult vacation with the glassy lake to ski on&#8230;..the warm sun&#8230;.and the wave runners to hurt myself on. BTW&#8230;.no comments about my nieces&#8230;..










Spent the first night out late at the backyard fire pit&#8230;..which, due to its size&#8230;.we affectionately call the Olympic torch. We sat out until very late to get a view of the Persied meteor shower&#8230;.BTW no comments about my daughters either&#8230;..










Meteor shower was so-so but we mostly gabbed about the siblings that weren't there and their kids.

It was really smoky down there on Flathead Lake due to some fires burning in the area&#8230;..didn't do much for my wheezing&#8230;..actually it did do a lot to make me wheeze. Only fished once in the 8 days there as I am still supposed to be babying my repaired "fishing" elbow. My bro-in-law and I managed to score on some bull trout on that trip&#8230;.in addition to several rainbows and one teeny weenie brookie. Some of the bull trout were decent size. We arrived on the Swan River early and were met by some bikers camping right on the river&#8230;..those are Bicyclers










Chris was hot to get going and couldn't wait to see if we could find any good fish&#8230;.










Hadn't been to this stretch in several years and it was changed a great deal. We fished for a while until we got around a nice flowing pool next to a large log jam. I was using a 3" floating rapala in rainbow trout pattern&#8230;..seemed to be doing okay&#8230;producing the first two nice bull trout:



















Chris managed a few nice bulls


















I was really interested to see how much hybridization there was with the bull trout and brookies&#8230;..there was some evidence in several of the bulls. Then I caught this beautiful F1 hybrid&#8230;&#8230;you can see the different shape of head from the bulls&#8230;.darker color&#8230;&#8230;fuschia colored spots with the faintest of blue halos (brookie characteristic). The primary tell though is the back and dorsal fin&#8230;..pure bull trout have spots on their back and no markings on the dorsal fin&#8230;..the hybrids have a vermiculated back with the dorsal being covered in spots&#8230;..it would be nice the hybrids would just disappear&#8230;..we did our part and ate this yummy critter that night&#8230;..










The fishing was pretty darn decent and we got home before noon&#8230;.the women couldn 't believe it. Here's a little clip for comparison of the bull trout, hybrid bull/brook trout and the dolly varden (from Alaska) all charr.
BULL Trout&#8230;.








Hybrid Bull/Brook








southern dolly varden









That was it for fishing&#8230;.one day&#8230;.but we had a great time. The last night my nieces were trying to catch a "cute" little skunk to take a picture and just about got nailed&#8230;&#8230;mom's flowers were not smelling so good when we left&#8230;.puuuueeeee.

Brian


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those bulls are really cool. Nice job. Too bad you couldn't spend more time fishing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm I have something to look foreward to when I move up there in the coming years! Thanks for the report! Looks like some tasty fish.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

How come we don't have any bulls here in utah? Or do we?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

americanforkdude said:


> How come we don't have any bulls here in utah? Or do we?


I was thinking the same thing. Anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice those are some great looking fish....definately making me look forward to moving to up there. Keep the posts coming doc!


----------



## tirkob1 (May 23, 2009)

Bull trout are endangered! It is illegal to remove them from the water!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish we had them in Utah!


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

For "tirkob1" it would be nice if information disseminated was actually true. No one has more respect for fishing and the fish being caught then myself.....I treat them with kid gloves. Handling should always be minimal, but proper handling can include photos....

First.....bull trout are a "threatened" species...not endangered. As far as removing for a brief photo let me quote the Montana Fish and Game regulations regarding bull trout:


PHOTOGRAPHING BULL TROUT
It is legal to photograph your trophy catch, however, it is essential that you minimize or eliminate the need to take the fish out of water……Have everything ready to take a photo before you handle the fish and try not to squeeze the fish or put your hands in its gills. Release the fish as quickly as possible.


Knowledge of what you are talking about would be appreciated. There are always the pot stirrers.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

DocEsox said:


> For "tirkob1" it would be nice if information disseminated was actually true. No one has more respect for fishing and the fish being caught then myself.....I treat them with kid gloves. Handling should always be minimal, but proper handling can include photos....
> 
> First.....bull trout are a "threatened" species...not endangered. As far as removing for a brief photo let me quote the Montana Fish and Game regulations regarding bull trout:
> 
> ...


Very well stated. **** ignorant pot stirers.....


----------

